# canon 70-200mm f4L vs sigma 70-200mm f2.8 vs tamron 70-200mm f2.8???



## slc33 (Jan 12, 2012)

Can't decide between these 3 lenses..I do strictly portrait photography. Want the sharpest, with the best colors...any advice???


----------



## nickzou (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that's the Canon. f4 should really tell you all you need to know about the sharpness.


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 12, 2012)

There are two different Sigma 70-200 f/2.8 lenses. This one is a macro lens and the other is an OS lens with a much faster focus motor. 
What are you going to be using it for shooting? 
The Canon is probably going to be the sharpest. The Tamron is the lowest on the totem pole. I have the Sigma 70-200 f/2.8 OS and the Tamron 70-200 f/2.8. I love both lenses. I shoot with a girl who has the macro capable Sigma and she absolutely loves it. Her images are tack sharp with it, but she does feel the focus in sports a bit. My Sigma is great for everything except macro. The Tamron is great for everything except sports and anything you need fast focus on. 


To achieve the sharpest possible focus with the Canon you will need to shoot at approximately f/7.1. If that is a problem for you... then look at the Sigma's
My sigma is great at f/3.5 and I generally am shooting at about f/4 if I can. 

The tamron is sharpest at about 4.5 to 5.6.


----------



## slc33 (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah, I will be shooting portrait shots only...sounds like sigma might be the better choice...I like the bokeh in my background shots..and at 7.1, there won't be much at all...


----------



## slc33 (Jan 12, 2012)

Checked the links out...the os is totally out of my price range....top of my budget is $700


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 12, 2012)

What are you photographing with it? That would probably be my deciding factor between the Sigma and the Canon f/4L


----------



## analog.universe (Jan 12, 2012)

Canon 85mm 1.8?

Sort of a different animal, but well under your budget, awesome for portraits, great bokeh, center is sharp wide open, and the edges catch up at f/4.   Did I mention great bokeh?


----------



## willis_927 (Jan 12, 2012)

My understanding is that the F4 70-200 canon lens is actuall quite sharp wide open


----------



## slc33 (Jan 12, 2012)

Shooting with a canon D1000 aka rebel xs


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 12, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> *What are you photographing with it?* That would probably be my deciding factor between the Sigma and the Canon f/4L


Not what are you using it on, what will you be photographing with it?


----------



## slc33 (Jan 12, 2012)

Portrait photography


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 12, 2012)

The sigma macro or the tamron OR the Canon are great. If you are using flash and needing the lowest possible f/ for DOF isn't necessary I'd go with the canon. If you want to use a lot of natural light when possible and/or you need to keep that f/ down for DOF I'd read long and hard on how sharp the f/4 is or isn't wide open. If it's acceptable to you wide open? Then I'd go there. Otherwise the Sigma would then be my choice.


----------



## slc33 (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you...have decided to go with the canon and get a taste of the L glass


----------

